# Pictures from Milton NY Show: Very Pic Heavy



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

This is a bit of a followup on the post that Debbie (HarrysMom) posted the other day with pictures from the show in Milton NY. 

These first pictures are of Cadie (would have been Cacia too, but she stuck her head down). 


























Now to capture Cacia (as she tries to avoid me). 

















And here is another one of Cadie (because she loves the camera). 









Here is Cadeau trying to blend in with the show dogs (even though he is not in show coat anymore). 









Here is Mary's Bonnet. She took the 4 point major on Saturday from Bred-by-Exhibitor class. 









Here is Mary with both of her girls (Bonnet and Sprite). Yes, I did tell Mary to Smile for the camera the next time. 









Here is Sprite as she competed in Best Puppy Group on Saturday. 

























Here is Judy McCloskey's (Luxor Maltese) girl. 









Here are all the girls (except the one shown by a handler on Sunday). My girls are with my mom. Mary has her own. And the Judy is holding hers. 









The only boy entered there was Daddio. Here he is resting between his turns in the breed and group rings. 

















Finaly, I just had to share this shot of my mom holding both of my girls as they try to get some rest as well. Poor girls all that grooming, showing, traveling...and playing...wore them out. 









Hope this wasn't too much picture overload. It is not as easy to see what I am doing here in this new format for uploading pics. :blink:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

There is no such thing as photo overload! I really loved looking at all beautiful dogs and gorgeous coats. Congratulations to everyone! Thank you sharing them.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh wow, the malts are multiplying!!! I love all the pics, especially of the women holding five malts in one picture. It must be like one big happy family of maltese breeders.........Those are good pics of your Mom, especially holding two sleeping little beauties!! Carina, we never get tired of looking at all the little angels. My, that Daddio is one handsome looking boy!!!! I would love to go to a dog show like that and walk down the aisle and say, "I want that one and that one and that one!!!!" LOL!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Carina, that was fun. I mean I had fun just looking at all your pictures!!! Thanks for taking the time to share them. Makes me wish I had been there.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wonderful pics, don't those babies just take your breath away?!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Beautiful pups thanks for sharing.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Wow! What great pictures. I really enjoyed all of them. Your girls are beauties  And that Daddio, what a coat! Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Thank you for sharing such wonderful photos! Loved all of them! My most favorite one is the last one with your mom holding the girls. So precious!


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness ! be still my beating heart.I just love love love dog show pix. You could post all day long and I would be in heaven Gorgeous pix of all - humans and malts! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome! I loved looking at the pictures! Thanks so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Amazing photos Carina! Your girls are beautiful!:wub::wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Awwww. Great pictures! Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

GORGEOUS pics!!! Cadie is growing up to be a stunner and i loved seeing mary's girls! Thanks for sharing these pics:chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Those pictures are great and I love seeing so many beautiful Malts. I loved all the pictures but my favorite is your mom holding your girls while they sleep. That's so sweet. :wub:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

such great pics, Carina!!!
loved seeing all these beautiful babies:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow...such beautiful pups!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

beautiful beautiful beautiful THANK YOU for sharing .. what a treat to look at

Kat


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Just Gorgeous! Great pictures and stunning Maltese! :wub::wub:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

They are All such gorgeous little dogs...thank you so much for sharing!!!

Daddio's coat is to die for pretty

But again ALL those babies are gorgeous gorgeous gorgeousness... *sigh*


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Carina,

Every picture is just stunning. ALL the malts are gorgeous. I love seeing your pictures and they make me want to attend a show someday.Thanks for posting that treat!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed the pictures. Thank you so much for posting. The one of them in your Mum's arm asleep is adorable. :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

They are all beautiful!!! I love how in every picture, Cadie looks right at the camera and Cacia trys to avoid it! :HistericalSmiley: And your little man Cadeau fits right in!

BTW, there's such thing as a picture overload, Carina. :thumbsup:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Those pictures are great. Your two girls are really beautiful and I too love the one with your mom holding them while they are napping, too cute:wub:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Loved that last picture with your mom.:wub:


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

just adore the last picture of the creashed out malts.. whats cuter than that


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love the pictures and I hope you post as many from the Specialty!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so in love with both of your girls. :wub::wub::wub: They both have different looks, but they're equally stunning. Love the pic of your mom holding them! Oh, and I have to say that Cadie has spectacular eyes. 

And that Daddio takes my breath away. Wow, is he stunning or what?!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

wow I have never seen so many beautiful maltese at one time, they all have the most precious little faces:wub: I would have loved watching them


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

What a beautiful gang of fluffs! :wub::wub::wub:

Cacia and Cadie are getting to be SO beautiful, and Cadeau is still my Main Man! B)


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

What gorgeous pictures! I have to say that last one is my favorite...sooooo precious! :wub: 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

I loved looking at all your photos! Looks like a fun day. That is a very sweet picture of your mom and the girls.


----------

